

Linode Manager Connectivity Issues - eyepulp
http://status.linode.com/2013/08/linode-manager-connectivity-issues.html

======
eyepulp
The status report mentions a DoS attach is specific to Sunday (yesterday as of
this writing), but the manager is still not resolving for us.
[https://twitter.com/StatusLinode](https://twitter.com/StatusLinode) doesn't
appear to mention anything more recent than yesterday either.

------
jim_h
I've also been trying to connect a few times tonight. No luck over the last
3-4 hours.

I have a migration scheduled in a couple of days and this is getting scary.
The 7th is the last day for migrations and these attacks are making it much
harder for my to do any maintenance and last checks before that happens.

